# Ghost Miss 1200 vs. Cube Access WLS 2012



## s2609 (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe eine Frage bezüglich der Neuanschaffung eines preisguenstigen Mountainbikes. 

Das Fahrrad werde ich nicht allzu oft nutzen (zum See, Biergarten, ab und an mal eine Tour für max. 2 Std.) und hauptsächlich auf Wegen oder mal kurz durchs Gelaende. Daher möchte ich ca 400-500 ausgeben.
In der Preisklasse interessiere ich mich für das Ghost miss 1200 und für das Cube Access WLS 2012. 

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung von Mountainbikes und in den Fachgeschäften wurde mir diesbezüglich nicht wirklich weiter geholfen...Leider sagen mir die technischen Angaben der beiden Raeder nicht besonders viel....

Daher meine Frage an Euch - welches dieser Bikes würdet Ihr empfehlen?


Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir als Anfänger ein wenig bei der Entscheidung weiterhelfen! 

Vielen Dank!

LG
s2609


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2012)

Da niemand die Daten von Tausenden vom MTBs auswendig weiß, sollten für solche Anfragen
 klickbare Links gepostet werden, sonst muss jeder und jede der das hier liest zuerst Gurgel quälen...

*GHOST BIKES: MISS 1200*


*Cube Access WLS 2012*

Ganz klar das letztere aufgrund des höherwertigen Antriebs.

Bei diesem Budget ist man jedoch mit dem Kauf  eines gebrauchten MTBs besser gestellt.
Man bekommt ein Einjähriges das neu ~ 1T  gekostet hat, wesentlich bessere Komponenten aufweist
 und 1 Kilogramm oder mehr weniger wiegt  (das merkt man an jeder Steigung...).
Gibt es keinen freundlichen Fahrradhändler in deiner Umgebung?
Ein Blick in den IBC   Bikemarkt hilft  dir einen Überblick über den astronomischen Preisverfall im Sektor MTB zu erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CorollaG6 (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

also ich würde ebenfalls zum Cube Bike raten, da es einfach eine Ecke besser ausgestattet ist. Zudem finde ich es optisch schöner. 
Eventuell kannst du auch mal nach einem 2011er Modell googlen, welches man dann vielleicht etwas günstiger bekommt oder eben schon das nächst hochwertigere Modell zum gleichen Preis. 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad!


----------

